# Art project about Reliance Arcade 17th April to 2nd May



## Gramsci (Apr 12, 2015)

BOOK NOW
Passage Tells Project is a site-specific sound installation focusing on one passage in a city. The work is composed of recorded interviews and conversations with people living and working around the passage. Passage Tells: Brixton is set in Reliance Arcade, one of Brixton's markets that endures the original character of the area. The audience will be asked to wear headphones and engage with the physical environment through a storytelling experience, uncovering the life and stories of what seems to be an ordinary corner within London.




*LOCATION*
Reliance Arcade
Brixton, London SW9 8JZ




*TICKET FREE**
Duration 20 minutes
Three slots available every 30 minutes
*Advanced booking required due to limited capacity, otherwise you may not be able to experience the event.
BOOK NOW
*STAFF*
_Director -_ Daisuke Nakazawa
_Sound Designer -_ Kenneth Love
_Graphic Designer -_ Maki Ota

_Collaborators:_
Robert.K
Market traders of Reliance Arcade
What is Passage Tells Project?
Who are the artists?


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 12, 2015)

Website here.

I have met the artist. He is a Japanese guy who has come and liked the Reliance Arcade as its still not changed much unlike the other arcades. 

He has collected sound recordings of people talking about arcade.


----------



## editor (Apr 13, 2015)

I'll give it a plug on Buzz in the morning...


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Apr 14, 2015)

It's selling out fast ! only a few people each half hour.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 16, 2015)

editor said:


> I'll give it a plug on Buzz in the morning...



Thanks for this


----------

